# About Trustable Shops R4i



## Avanox (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey,

Does someone now a trustable shop for buying a R4i card .

On this link I see some links : Buy R4i Gold Revolution for,R4ids Dealers and Retailers

I also saw this 2 links : R4i Gold 3DS Kopen R4i Kaart R4i Gold: De R4i Gold 3DS Kopen, R4 Kaart 3DS

And what card you would prefer me?

Can someone help me out please?

Greetings Avanox


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 24, 2012)

http://www.zhuzhuchina.com/store/dsi_r4i_gold_slot-1_flashcard_type_d__www_r4ids_cn__3ds_1_4_3_compatible_wood_3ds.html

http://www.cheapr4i.com/r4i-gold-3ds-for-nintendo-3ds-v3006dsi-v143-p-184.html

These i have used and are trustworthy


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 24, 2012)

My same suggestion as always
http://www.zhuzhuchi...e_wood_3ds.html
Ordered from them before and can confirm not only are their products legit, they have very fast shipping!
Also I suggest going with the card I posted. The team regularly updates their firmware each and every DSi/3DS update and it runs WoodR4, which also updates regularly thanks to YWG.


----------



## Avanox (Apr 24, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> My same suggestion as always
> http://www.zhuzhuchi...e_wood_3ds.html
> Ordered from them before and can confirm not only are their products legit, they have very fast shipping!
> Also I suggest going with the card I posted. The team regularly updates their firmware each and every DSi/3DS update and it runs WoodR4, which also updates regularly thanks to YWG.



Hmm ok I see both of you guys like zhuzhuchina !
Euh does this versions also work for europe?

But I see they don't sell that version with the + 4gb (If I'm right on that verions software and so is allready installed then?)


----------



## Avanox (Apr 24, 2012)

eyes said:


> http://www.zhuzhuchi...e_wood_3ds.html
> 
> http://www.cheapr4i....v143-p-184.html
> 
> These i have used and are trustworthy



Ok but I was wondering something

On that zhuzhuchina they don't have the R4i card with SD card in it (so also not with the software)

On the otherwebsite they have it with the SD cards, but are they compatible in Europe ?

*I see here 2 versions on the other website:*
http://www.cheapr4i.com/r4i-gold-3ds-r4igoldeu-card-with-4gb-microsd-card-p-240.html
http://www.cheapr4i.com/r4i-gold-3ds-card-with-4gb-micro-sd-card-p-186.html

What is the difference between the 2 ? And on the website from Zhuzhuchina there stands "Compatible with "*WOOD* *3DS"*

Are the 2 versions from cheapr4i *not comaptible* with "*WOOD 3DS" *then ?


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 24, 2012)

They are compatible with Europe yes, and both links i gave is for the R4i which is compatible with Wood.

The R4i Gold you need for Wood compatibility has to be from http://www.r4ids.cn/r4i-download-e.html


----------



## Avanox (Apr 25, 2012)

eyes said:


> They are compatible with Europe yes, and both links i gave is for the R4i which is compatible with Wood.
> 
> The R4i Gold you need for Wood compatibility has to be from http://www.r4ids.cn/...download-e.html


Ok thx for the information but do you know also the difference between these 2 versions:
*I see here 2 versions on the other website:*
http://www.cheapr4i....card-p-240.html
http://www.cheapr4i....card-p-186.html

They seem the same (just other package) or do I see something not that you maybe see ?
They have the same name but another package.

Greetings


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 25, 2012)

I am not fimiliar with the 2 R4i's you have linked to, but if you want an R4i that can use the Wood firmware with then you need to purchase

an R4i associated with www.r4ids.cn


----------



## Avanox (Apr 25, 2012)

eyes said:


> I am not fimiliar with the 2 R4i's you have linked to, but if you want an R4i that can use the Wood firmware with then you need to purchase
> 
> an R4i associated with www.r4ids.cn


Ah ok But you gave me a link with the same R4i where I gave a link from but with 4GB sd card I thought that was the only difference and preinstalled too normally , looks easyer, 
But a bit confusing on the 2 pages I gave is that they just look like the same, just like another package


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 25, 2012)

The R4i's i linked you too are the ones you can use Wood with, and are considered the better R4i


----------



## Avanox (Apr 25, 2012)

eyes said:


> The R4i's i linked you too are the ones you can use Wood with, and are considered the better R4i


Ok so this is the official website  :   http://www.r4ids.cn
Is this also an official one or don't you know: http://www.r4i-gold.eu/  

Just to know.


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 25, 2012)

The R4i you need has to be associated with the web address www.r4ids.cn

I know it's confusing with all these different R4i's, but as long as the web address that i just listed is on the R4i then you have the correct R4i


----------



## Avanox (Apr 25, 2012)

eyes said:


> The R4i you need has to be associated with the web address www.r4ids.cn
> 
> I know it's confusing with all these different R4i's, but as long as the web address that i just listed is on the R4i then you have the correct R4i


Okay idd I think I'm starting to get it  . Idd a little confusing  (that's the part of the clones I guess )


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 25, 2012)

Yes it can be very confusing with all these Gold R4i's, but like i said as long as the R4i has the web address that i listed in my previous post then you will be fine.

Good Luck!


----------



## Avanox (Apr 26, 2012)

eyes said:


> Yes it can be very confusing with all these Gold R4i's, but like i said as long as the R4i has the web address that i listed in my previous post then you will be fine.
> 
> Good Luck!


Thx for the information I've orderd it on cheapr4i.com, now waiting a while 
Keep you informed about it 
Greetings


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 26, 2012)

That's where i got 1 of my R4i's from, you made a good choice of seller, yeah let me know how you get on.

Cheers!


----------



## Avanox (May 3, 2012)

eyes said:


> Yes it can be very confusing with all these Gold R4i's, but like i said as long as the R4i has the web address that i listed in my previous post then you will be fine.
> 
> Good Luck!


Thank you I received the item very very fast! Today !
It works like a charm!

Very big thank you for the information and help!

Greetings Avanox


----------



## EyeZ (May 3, 2012)

Glad you got sorted


----------



## Avanox (May 4, 2012)

Hey,

I just readed about another card Lolz , looks also very intresting (with gba , snes,nes support and so)
http://www.r4ds-ds.com/products/Supercard-DSTWO-Card-for-Nintendo-DS-DS-Lite-DSi-DSi-XL-p-210.html

Does someone know here if R4i gold.cn can do that too  ?

Greetinsg Ava


----------

